# Anxietol 7



## rockabye360 (Aug 18, 2006)

according to the consumer health digest this is supposed to be a good alternative to prescription drugs for anxiety. I even called one of their product specialists and asked if the effects of it were only temporary and they said it can actually change your brain chemistry over time to balance things out so you dont have anxiety. I was just wondering if anyone has tried it. Its approved by the fda to treat anxiety too.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Looks like a bunch of crap to me L-Tyrosine is useful in some cases but generally associated with ADD. Their magical ingredient Serotain is just an extract of some obscure african plant that does the exact same thing as 5-HTP.

Its quackery.

For anyone that wants to see whats in it http://store.medabiotics.com/anxietol7.html


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

> Its approved by the fda to treat anxiety too.


It isn't even mentioned on the FDAs website.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds like a waste of money.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It's always the same ingredients in these types of "anxiety" pills. The amount they put in is so small it's not worth the money. Your better off buying bulk powders.


----------



## divadl2003 (Sep 8, 2006)

If you look at the ingredients on Anxietol 7 you will find that it contains both L-Theanine and Gaba.
I have been on prescription stress meds for 10 years when I had carpal tunnel and surgery and never able to get off them. I started using 200mg of L-Theanine every 3 hours during the day and 1/2 teaspoon Gaba powder at night (when I first started I used it 2 times a night) and it is wonderful! 
I went from jittery, shaky and thinking about everything all the time to wonderful.
With your Dr. supervision you might think about giving it a try. And I say with Dr. supervision because I'm not saying to stop your current meds cold turkey like I did but to work with your Dr. I've never felt better and calmer and I just go to the local health food store and buy it there. Now brand was recommended so I use it but I'm sure if it is straight L-Theanine and Gaba it doesn't matter.
Check it out on the internet, there are no known side effects like the prescription stuff.


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

divadl2003 said:


> If you look at the ingredients on Anxietol 7 you will find that it contains both L-Theanine and Gaba.
> I have been on prescription stress meds for 10 years when I had carpal tunnel and surgery and never able to get off them. I started using 200mg of L-Theanine every 3 hours during the day and 1/2 teaspoon Gaba powder at night (when I first started I used it 2 times a night) and it is wonderful!
> I went from jittery, shaky and thinking about everything all the time to wonderful.
> With your Dr. supervision you might think about giving it a try. And I say with Dr. supervision because I'm not saying to stop your current meds cold turkey like I did but to work with your Dr. I've never felt better and calmer and I just go to the local health food store and buy it there. Now brand was recommended so I use it but I'm sure if it is straight L-Theanine and Gaba it doesn't matter.
> Check it out on the internet, there are no known side effects like the prescription stuff.


nice! is it still working for you?


----------



## divadl2003 (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, the Gaba and L-Theanine is still working after 3 weeks cold turkey. It has been a bit rough getting off everything especially the lexapro with all the withdrawal side effects but I really feel good now. I'm not used to feeling so awake though.
I use mostly the GABA now unless I just can't because I've just eaten. If I go over 1/4 teaspoon at a time especially if it is close after I've eaten it will make me a bit sick. It really is great, I'm giving a 6oz powder to each of my daughters who have trouble sleeping.


----------

